# Smoke and MIRRORS



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Oooooooooh! Disgusting!:sad:
Which brings us back to my original question: 'Who's gonna clean all the damned mirrors? '

That has just become a rhetorical question - no response necessary.


----------



## RLKMarble (May 27, 2009)

Wouldnt it be great if you could charge for all the "visible" square footage!:clap:


----------

